# Where to get fuse for Coralife Ballast Kit?



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a Coralife 2-lamp VHO Electronic Bllast Kit sans fuse.
The model number is AF907. Any suggestions on where I can get a replacement fuse in the Lower Mainland?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Any electrical supply house would have fuses for them, very common. I had some before but my electrician got them or me.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my fuses at Pacific Controls.
Pacific Controls Ltd.

Best of luck.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Any electronics shop should be able to help you out. Another control outfit to try is Regal controls on Kingsway near Fraser street.


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I will hunt down some electrical supply dealers.


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

*Will this work?*

Ice Cap Replacement Fuse

Is this the same type of fuse that is used in the Coralife Ballast? It came to me with no fuse so I have nothing to compare to.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, same type.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Any electronics shop should be able to help you out. Another control outfit to try is Regal controls on Kingsway near Fraser street.


Regal Control has moved to 3839 Commercial Street

REGAL CONTROLS Ltd. The source that will quickly put you back in control!


----------

